# BBQ Sauce dispencer...ur, I mean fountain?



## chef_boy812 (Sep 9, 2008)

Detailed instructions for a recirculating gravy (or que-sauce) pump.



http://www.instructables.com/id/EMUI7PED5VEP28785W/?ALLSTEPS

How about we build one fro florida.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## guvna (Sep 11, 2008)

what the??? what's this forum coming to?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





would that be considered draft gravy? brings new meaning to the phrase - i need a pint of gravy -


----------



## supervman (Sep 11, 2008)

What movie? Saw #4? 
My First Day in Hell? 

Gotta be a B horror movie or some dopey joke.


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, thats kinda wierd, but it gave me an idea.  The next big cook out i have, im gonna use my chocolate fountain to put the q sauce in


----------



## supervman (Sep 11, 2008)

When you're done you'll have to pump some vinegar water through it to clean it out. Sorta like cleaning a coffee pot.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 11, 2008)

so what do you have against carolina style sauce!?!?!


----------

